# Looking for a machinist



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I am looking for somebody that could turn down a 1/8 size chuck for a hudy tire truer so I could put a tjet rim on it and true tjet tires.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdy Rick:
I have a lathe and saw your post? what about drilling and 1/8th inch axle to fit a t jet axle in and mount that in the tire machine? 
Just a thought and yes I could do this for you. 
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

I should be able to as I have a full size lathe in basement, but as I made adapters for my tire press and had to make 4 different sizes as all rims are not the same, I do need to see it first though.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

steel, I have though about having a 1/8 shaft turned down as well. I think, since there are about 4 different diameters as you point out, that maybe a stepped shaft would work? hopefully the farthest(narrowest) step would not wobble. I have a couple tire truers for 1/24 scale ( 1/8 & 3/332) and I don't race that scale any more.
I am looking forward to developments here and perhaps I too will want a shaft re-engineered.
al


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

You're turning down a 1/8" shaft?

Have you considered mounting it in a drill and using sandpaper to bring it down to the correct diameter?


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Honestly: there are Mandrels made for this purpose using a dremel tool and emory board. That is unless you are dead set on using that particular tool I have the madrels and use them quite a bit for resizing t-jet tires . 
Just another thought. 
COM


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

clyde, I do have the mandrels for slip on tires in various sizes and use them. 
440s, I have considered mounting in many different moto-tools, I would think that turning a 1/8 shaft to 0.64 using sand paper would require a lot of sand paper and time.

I already have two 1/24 scale tire truers with 1/8 & 3/332 shafts that I no longer use for those axle sizes.
in addition, the reason i want to be able to put a wheel on a spinning shaft to true a tire glued to is is so that I can further apply silicone material and impregnate the foam to make silicone-foam tires in dimensions not currently available.
I have given it quite a bit of thought.
I know a machinist with a lathe in his basement at his home and I guess it would behoove me to hire him to create the shaft I desire.

thank everyone for the fine input that has assisted me in making this decision.

al


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Luck Bob's has these already made for the Hudy,
Link to the page
http://www.lucky-bobs-slot-cars.com/hudy-com-cutter.html
then look at LB3018 & LB3019

Boosted


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bought one the nice piece but too small for a tjet rim


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

I'm a machinist by trade now......and could probably handle this also. I'd need a detailed drawing/print of what/how you want the part exactly machined. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

alpink said:


> , I would think that turning a 1/8 shaft to 0.64 using sand paper would require a lot of sand paper and time.


I would be interested in seeing this done.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Wouldn't it be easier to buy a new hub the same diameter as the one you want to mount.
Get a hub with the smaller diameter mounting hole,and start fresh.
Rick


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I would have to get it custom made


----------

